# White Screen filled w/ multi-colored vert lines



## jimwrye (Apr 20, 2010)

Dell Inspiron 8600 has white screen filled with multicolored vertical lines. Replace video card??


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSf please do not make multiple threads on the same subject,it can cause confusion and you may get conflicting advice,first thing to do is recheck the connections,remove and reseat your video card if it is a seperate card


----------



## jimwrye (Apr 20, 2010)

I removed and reseated the video card. No change in results.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi from your other post you opened the machine so there may be a loose connection there this will need to be checked.what is the make and model
Edit sorry misread your other post,http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/laptop-screen-etc-problems-477806.html have you tried resating the ram modules


----------



## jimwrye (Apr 20, 2010)

Reseated all re-movables and connections including ram modules. The start-up problem disappeared but the colored vertical line issue that I started with, still exists. Dell Inspiron 8600.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi do you get to your desktop or can you start in safemode F8 on boot if you can do this choose safemode with networking,this will allow access to the net,then check in device manager for error flags ie yellow ! or red Xs if you have one for video download the latest driver fro your computer makers support site for your model,this may need to be done even if you have no error flag


----------



## jimwrye (Apr 20, 2010)

I have no usable screen in which to operate. I'm going to attach two photos. One on the lap top screen and one with an external monitor. I appreciate your help on this. I don't want to buy an unnecessary card.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi this could be overheating of the video card what card is installed,have you tried cleaning the fan and airvents with a can of compressed air to clear out any dust or debris,be carefull around the fan use a straw or similar to prevent it turning,where do you ususally use the laptop ie lap,bed,table


----------



## jimwrye (Apr 20, 2010)

All was cleaned during the re-seating process. If it was a heat problem, would it act the same on initial start-up in the AM? Laptop is usually on the table or counter top. Are we back to a card problem? What usually happens when they go bad?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi the overheating could be from the card when they are to hot you can get artifacts,lines etc the same when they go bad worst case is just a black screen,with some cards you can clean and reapply the heatsink paste, you would have to look that up and see if it applies to yours which would be the cheapest option,do a little research and see if it is possible ask in the gaming forum, or use the search feature near the top of the page and see what you can find on it


----------

